# Windows Update Error 80070002



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Service Pack 1 for Windows Vista is available through Windows Update. So, I try to install it, but when it gets to 20% downloading it stops and shows error code 80070002. I followed Windows Help instructions but it did'nt work. I have downloaded all previous updates successfully and other applications can update with no problems. Input will be appreciated.

Extra facts:
I have an extremely slow internet connection (5-10 kbps)
I have a Stone Age computer.:sigh:
My internet provider does not support peer to peer download.


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Please, have mercy on my poor pathetic soul and help me!


----------



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

The %WinDir%\WinSxS\Backup is a cache storage for backing up critical system files that are needed to start Windows, as implemented by WRP (Windows Resource Protection) system. The solution to fix the 80070002 error due to deleted %WinDir%\WinSxS\Backup is easy. Simply by recovering or re-creating the files under the “Backup” folder with just the filename will allow Windows Update and updates installation to work again. 

download an execute the (winsxs-backup.bat) at the site.

which contains a series of commands to create empty (nul) files with correct filenames in the affected folder.

heres the link: http://depositfiles.com/en/files/2779067

dont go to microsoft for help, very complicated *

Please create a system restore point, B4 doing this. call it (TEST) creat a point on the drive that contains your OS. you will have a Vista logo on the drive that has Vista OS files. :wave:

hi Phillipians


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot Guch, I'll try your advice and see if it works.


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

When you say stone age computer, can your computer even see GB or is it still MB.. In most cases ive seen with vista as long as your computer can cope, 1.6Ghz, 1GB Ram.. It noramlly works ok.. what are your computer specs.. maybe its worth popping back to win xp


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Dude, it dosn't work. The application says "access denied".
What am I going to do now? I ran it as administrator?

PS: My OS is OEM version.


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I took ownership of the folder, and the application worked, but now it says Error 8024200D. Still failed to update. Wassup now?


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

I think my computer hates me.


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm really thinking about popping back to XP, although I've went through this process several times and I usually regret popping back to XP after maybe 2 months of XP. I'm a victim of the "latestOSisTHEbest" craze.:4-dontkno


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Baytree (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem, and I mean exactly. Did you get it resolved, as I would much appreciate some help. My PC is new with Duo Core and 2Gig of RAM, and Vista Home Premium.

Thanks


----------



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

Baytree, I had to reinstall from scratch, clean install. I could'nt do anything else.
BTW, I think it has something to do with the TuneUp cleaning utility.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/910336


----------

